# Ein neuer Blackscreen Artikel 18.06.09



## ChopSuey1981 (18. Juni 2009)

Erstmal ein herzliches Hallo an alle,

so ich komm gleich zum Thema, ich habe mir anfangs Jahr 2008 einen neuen Rechner gekauft, folgendes System--->

E6550 2,33 Mhz
Aeneon Pc2 6400 Ram 2 x 1gb
Gigabyte Ep-35 Ds3l Rev.2.0 
Point of View 8800GT 512 MB Ram
Lc6550 550Watt 

so nach ca.. 3 monaten hatte ich das erste mal bei den Spiel Imperium Romanum einen Blackscreen mit den bekannten Ablauf den ich hier nochmal schildere--->

Das Problem tritt nur in Spielen auf
Spiel läuft, ohne Ruckler Temps sind stetig in  Ordnung bei 40 Grad cpu und ca 74 Grad GPu, unerwartet und nicht kalkulier bzw reproduzierbar schaltet der Monitor auf Standby der Sound des Spiels läuft noch ca. 1-5 sekunden weiter bis er anfängt zu loopen (also sich an einer Stelle stetig wiederholt)
Resultat is Pc hängt sich komplett auf, es werden keine Fehlermeldungen gespeichert wo man nachsehen könnte woher das Problem kommt, der Pc reagiert auf keinerlei Peripherie nur noch auf den Reset Knopf, drückt man diesen jedoch scheint der Rechner manchmal zu booten jedoch bleibt der Bildschirm im Standby Betrieb manchmal piept das Mobo jedoch mit einen langen Ton und zwei kurzen (was laut Handbuch bedeuten würde das ein Ram Problem aufgetreten ist). Also bleibt nur noch Powerknopf vorne drücken und Pc Neu starten jetzt fährt er hoch als wäre nichts passiert, sprich keinerlei Fehlermeldung.

soviel zum Vorgang....

so nachdem das Problem besteht wurde vieles ausprobiert agp beschleunigung aus, treiber aktualisierungen und ältere Nvidea Treiber wurden ausprobiert sogar teilweise welche aus den Jahr 2007, mehrer Gigabyte Bios´e f4- f8.


umstecken der Grafikkarte auf den anderen PCI Slot tauschen der Ram Plätze, Betrieb mit nur einen Ram Riegel das gleiche mit den zweiten Riegel, Memtest für 12 Stunden ohne befund Temperaturen überprüft trotz guter Temps neue Kühler eingebaut (zalmann vf-1000 für die Pov 8800gt).

Alles ergab keine Lösung Blackscreens immer noch vorhanden, vedacht auf Engine Probleme von Spielen, nur um ein paar aufzulisten , Imperium Romanum, Postal 2, Oblivion, Stranglehold, Supreme Commander (auch das Addon-Forged Alliance),Red Orchestra, CSS, Siedler 4, Sacred 2, Sims3 , usw.

ich weiss nicht ob ich das beurteilen kann aber ich würde mal sagen diese Spiele benutzen alle in alllen sehr unterschiedliche Engines.

Mochte das mit den Engines auschliessen.

Komischerweise schien das Problem eine Zeit lang weg zu sein.Es traten jedoch andere Probleme auf. Bei installationen hakte das System.
Insbesondere bei der Oblivion Installation.
Pc wurde meinerseits Neu aufgesetzt.
Nachdem ich das tat war das Problem verstärkt vorhanden, Oblivion stürzte teilweise sehr regelmäßig ab im Abstand von 15-30 Minuten aber unerwartet unabhängig von Position und Tat!

Pc in den Pc Fachandel wo ich ihn kaufte, eingeliefert.

Befund verstaubter Grakakühler verstaubtes Netzteil.

Netzteil wurde ausgetauscht gegen genau das gleiche LC6550 nur in Neu!
Motherboard haben die auch ausgetauscht gegen ein GigaByte Ep45-Ds3l Rev. 1.0.

Pc kam zurrück in meinen Haushalt Fachhandel konnte von keinen Blackscreens in Spielen berichten. Jedoch traten andere Abstürze auf daher der Eintausch des Mobos.

Ich kaufte daraufhin einfach mal Provisorisch einen neuen Kühler(zalmann Vf-1000)

Voller Vorfreude eines stabilen System machte ich mich wieder an das Spiel Oblivion ran, was auch einwandfrei lief, insgesamt 3 wochen, danach kam die Ernüchterung.

Der Blackscreen sagte freundlich Hallo typischer Ablauf s.o.

Jetzt wurde der Ram ausgetauscht Dieses mal das Spiel Sacred 2 was arge Probleme machte(von Oblivions Abstürze hatte ich die Nase voll).

Ein neuer Ram wurde eingebaut Ein OCZ Pc2-6400  diese mal insgesamt 4 GB verteilt auf zwei Riegel! Gleiches Problem immer noch!Blackscreen!

Grafikkarte wurde ausgetauscht als Ersatz eine 9500GT, Resultat war System lief einwandfrei beschränkt jedoch auf die Leistung der 9500GT.

Meine POV wurde eingeschickt als Ersatz erhielt ich eine Komplett neue POV 8800GT diese haben wir hier eingebaut und das Problem war wieder da!

Jetzt tippten wir auf das Netzteil das das Lc 6550 550Watt zu schwach sei.Wir bauten ein LC6600 mit 600 Watt ein (12 Volt Schiene bringt 36 Ampere).

Problem schien weg zu sein.

Jedoch erfolgte die Ernüchterung als ein Freund von mir Stranglehold spielen wollte. Nachdem ihm der Blackscreen bei Sims 3 begrüßte entschied er sich dafür Stranglehold zu spielen.


Doch dort machte der Blackscreen auch keinen Halt.

Blackscreen nach ca 15 Minuten Spiel!

Hiernach wurde mein Pc noch einmal komplett neu aufgesetzt dieses mal vom Pc Engineer...also den Pc Fachmann!

Aber auch dies ergab keine Lösung!

Jetzt kam die radikal Kur der PC ist wieder einmal im Fachhandel.

So und jetzt der BRÜLLER der totale Kopfnuss Hagel, ich bekam ein komplett anderes Ersatz System ein American Trend Board eine Sempron Cpu mit 2 Mhz 2 GB Ram 2 Riegel (Elpida Pc2-5300) einer POV 8800GT 512MB Ram.

Und gestern beim spielen von Battleforge stürzt auch dieser PC im gleichen Muster ab.

Das einzige was beide PC´s gemeinsam haben ist die Grafikkarte--> der Stromstecker wo nur der Moniotor und der Pc Angeschlossen ist. Und natürlich ein und der gleiche Monitor.

Ein Röhren Bildschirm vorne steht Siemens drauf Everest gibt an das der Monitor ein AOC SPECTRUM 9Glr(A)/9Glrs(A) ist (Modell C993).


ICH BIN RATLOS jetzt kann es doch nicht mehr viel sein instabiler Strom Monitor Grafikkarten Probleme ...ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. kann ein MOnitor einen Blackscreen verursachen  oder liegt es am Strom!?

Ich danke im voraus und entschuldige mich für die vielen Zeilen.. aber ich musste versuchen es detailiert zu halten...!

mfg Chopppy


----------



## klyer (18. Juni 2009)

also wenn das gleiche problem bei einem anderen system auch auftritt, dann kann das eigentlich nur an der stroversorgung liegen  <- was eigentlich auch nur dei einzige möglichkeit ist.
versuch mal den rechner an eine andere steckdose anzustecken, um zu sehen, was passiert.
mfg


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (18. Juni 2009)

Ich werde es versuchen .. ich melde mich sobal ich mehr weiss...danke schonmal!!!
vielleicht gibt es dennoch noch tipps die ich auch noch versuchen könnte!

mein computer fachhändler meinte übrigens das defekte monitore sowas durchaus auch auslösen könnten!


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (19. Juni 2009)

so Stand derzeit nachdem mein Fachhändler mir flüsterte das es am Monitor liegen könnte hat er mir doch glatt einen Monitor reingebracht um meinen Original Pc damit zu testen. So Strangllehold gestern eine stunde blackscreen frei heute das gleiche blackscreen frei.
derzeitig keine probleme!

wenn es weiter so läuft spreche ich noch einmal mit meinen Pc-Man darüber was genau die fehlerquelle ist bzw wie der blackscreen ausgelöst wird in welchen zusammenhang Monitor und Grafikkarte in einen konfllikt geraten!

bis dahin 
lg Chop


----------



## klyer (19. Juni 2009)

und du hast mit deinem sys wirklich noch auf nem Monito gezockt?
aber tolle fehlerquelle... 
mfg


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (19. Juni 2009)

nun ja leider blieb für nen neuen monitor kein geld mehr übrig......werd es aber zur sicherheit noch weitertesten jetzt heute mittag lief sims 3 auch 2 stunden lang(wozu hat man sonst ne kleine schwester wenn nicht um den pc zu testen).......ja abwarten, bisher war das ganze sytem hier sehr zuverlässig im abstürzen...auf zeit! Will den Tag ja nicht vor den Abend loben!

lg chop


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

nun ja negative nachrichten folgen natürlich immer wieder gerne.....also da ich meinen system ja vertrauen kann, bzgl. blackscreens hat er mich auch dieses mal mal wieder nicht entäuscht. Dieses mal beim spiel Oblivion. Angeschlossen habe ich wieder mal einen Röhrenmonitor (der ersatz Monitor)ein Miro P1772F Standard Hertz zahl bei 1024x768 in spielen und desktop ist eingestellt auf das maximum 85 hertz, im spiel bekomme ich einen regelmäßigen blackscreen nach ca 2-8 minuten spielen...

Nun genau hab ich jetzt nicht getestet ob sich vielleicht die 8800gt nicht mit zu hohen hertz frequenzen verträgt.

Es ist nur eine Idee bzw. Theorie, aber kann es sein das die neuesten Nvidea Treiber im zusammenhang der 8800gt und Röhrenmonitore nicht mit höheren Hertz Frequenzen klarkommen, da ja so wie ich das jetzt mitbekam, TFT´s mit maximal 75 Hertz arbeiten oder besser, Standard 60 Hertz.

Das Spiel läuft einwandfrei (bis auf den Blackscreen) Temperaturen sind mehr als I.O. graka geht kaum über die 60 Grad!

Wie oben schon geschrieben kann man denke ich weitere Hardware defekte auschliessen(wenn nicht mag man mich gerne eines besseren belehren).

Also noch einmal die Frage kann es sein das Neuere Grafikkarten im Zeitalter der TFT´s keine höheren Hertz Raten auf dauer verarbeiten können!?

Wenn das alles wäre dann frage ich mich wieso Nvidea Grafikkarten Hersteller nicht darauf hinweisen können?!

LG CHOP


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2009)

Oh mann, warum kaufst dir 'nen Core2, ein besseres Gigabyte Board, das auch nicht so günstig ist und kaufst dir dann so einen Schrott von Netzteil?!

Da steht vielleicht 550W drauf, drin stecken aber mit Glück 350W...
Also kauf dir erstmal ein vernünftiges Netzteil, wie z.B. ein Arctic Fusion 550R, bevor das Netzteil deinen Rechner killt...


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

nun also was soll ich dir jetzt erzählen wenn du den Thread gelesen hast dann hast du auch gelesen das es wohl nicht am system liegt das system läuft soweit stabil (bis auf die Blackscreens). 
selbst ein anderes system, ein völlig anderes, hatte das problem mit den blackscreen... das komplette system is ok! es bleiben nur noch zwei möglichkeiten. Monitor oder Strom... 

meine frage is mit deinen Post aber immer noch nicht beantwortet!

war etwas überflüssig!


----------



## Maischi (24. Juni 2009)

Jupp, würd ich auch sagen - Netzteiltausch! Bestell probehalber ein gängiges Markennetzteil der 350-450 Wattklasse. Ich würde dir da zu einem Enermax Pro82+ 425w raten. Ein Griff in die Regale von BeQuiet, Tagan, Seasonic, Corsair oder CoolerMaster sollte genauso von Erfolg gekrönt sein. 400 Watt sind für deinen PC mehr als ausreichend - und diese bringen dann die 35Ampere mit Sicherheit. Nutze bitte für den Test dein recht auf Rückgabe, bestelle aus diesem Grund bei einem großen Versandhaus (auch wenns mehr kostet) da bekommst du dann keine Probleme und schnell dein Geld zurück. Ich würde es zum Test auch nicht ins Gehäuse einbauen, sondern daneben legen das beugt weitere Komplikationen bei der Rückgabe durch Gebrauchspuren vor.

Nachdem du den PC dann neu verkabelt hast ist es auch ratsam die Programme "Prime 95" und "Furmark" gleichzeitig laufen zu lassen um die maximale Netzteilbelastung zu erreichen. Dies kannst du auch mal mit deinem jetzigen LC-Power Netzteil probieren - aber unbedingt den Feuerlöscher bereithalten 

mfg

€dit: Wenn es bei deinem LC-Power und den beiden Testprogrammen zu zischeln, knistern und quietschen kommen sollte, würd ich es erst recht austauschen. Den Monitor halt ich erstmal nicht für den Verursacher, es sei den es wandern altersbedingt oder ähnlichem kleine Ströme das VGA-Kabel entlang die dort nichts zu suchen haben.

€dit2: Solltest du dich für einen Tausch entscheiden, kannst du auch gerne mal ein paar Netzteile deiner Auwahl posten, wir werden dich falls notwendig genauer informieren und Vor- wie Nachteile bzw. der Preisleistung beraten


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

wie erklärt ihr euch es denn das das problem mit einen anderen system genauso auftrat!!!

und dies war ein sempron mit anderen mobo und ram, das einzige was gleich war ist das graka modell (also nicht die die ich in meinen original pc habe) strom anschluss (aka Steckdose) und Monitortyp (Röhre).

das Lc6600 (ist das aktuelle) ist ein netzteil welches auf der 12 volt schiene 36 Amps bringt also völlig ausreichend...

dieses Netzteil das Lc 6550 haben die in Dualcores mit besseren Grakas verbaut ohne Probleme!

Furmark Prime95 ....auch in kombi wurden schon mit den 6550 ohne Probleme durchgeführt!

Noch einmal das Problem taucht  nur in Spielen auf, sonst NIE!

Wir haben die Komplette hardware, software Liste so gut wie durch! wenn nicht sogar komplett!

das system was ich jetzt hier stehen habe ist bis auf den ram und die cpu völlig neu (na ok und das Gehäuse und steckdose)!

Und noch einmal sei erwähnt das das Problem nur in spielen auftaucht.

Es gibt hunderte Threads im net und keiner hat die Lösung ....Netzteil ist es nicht ram ist es nicht graka ist es nicht cpu ist es nicht und mobo auch nicht!!!

nun ja abwarten hat sonst noch wer nen ansatz!?


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

kann es z.B. sein das Dein Röhrenmonitor nicht mehr entmagnetisiert wird und somit den Strom im Rechner stört? (vorrausgesetzt der Rechner steht neben dem Monitor)


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

unwahrscheinlich.....
damals stand der monitor untern schreibtisch ........
heute steht er tatsächlich neben dem Pc .........

aber der blackscreen is geblieben egal wo der monitor oder der Pc stand!?

und noch was .... der blackscreen tritt bei den alten monitor auf meinen siemens aoc sowie bei den Miro P usw.(siehe alte Posts für genaue typenbezeichnung).

wie gesagt das einzige was gleich geblieben ist ist die pov 8800gt  steckdose und Röhrenbildschirm....

hat denn keiner eine antwort darauf --->
"Also noch einmal die Frage kann es sein das Neuere Grafikkarten im Zeitalter der TFT´s keine höheren Hertz Raten auf dauer verarbeiten können!?"
insbesondere die 8800gt im zusammenhang zu neuen treibern und röhre!?

danke schonmal für die antworten....

lg chop


----------



## Maischi (24. Juni 2009)

ChopSuey1981 schrieb:


> das Lc6600 (ist das aktuelle) ist ein netzteil welches auf der 12 volt schiene 36 Amps bringt also völlig ausreichend...



Was gibt dir die Gewissheit das da auch 36 Ampere anliegen wenn diese abgerufen werden müssen, z.B. in Spielen? 



ChopSuey1981 schrieb:


> dieses Netzteil das Lc 6550 haben die in Dualcores mit besseren Grakas verbaut ohne Probleme!



ok, ich denke das es hier nicht allzuviel LC-Freunde geben wird - das hat auch Gründe! Wie gut das Qualitätsmanagment bei LC-Power funktioniert kann ich nicht beurteilen, jedoch gehe ich davon aus das dort eine größere Serienstreuung vorliegt bzw. die Versorgung durch Qualitativ minderwertige Baukomponenten öffters eintritt als bei den Markenherstellern. Qualität hat nunmal ihren Preis. 

Da du das Netzteil ja auschliesst, bleibt ja nur noch übrig den Röhrenmonitor in Rente zu schicken oder bedürftigen (nich zockenden  ) Organisationen zu spenden und ins Zeitalter der augenschonden TFT-Monitore vorzuschreiten. Damit umgehst du dann auch die 85-Hz-Problematik und schonst noch deine Nerven - leider zu lasten deiner Brieftasche.

in diesem Sinne noch viel Glück bei der Fehlersuche!

€dit:
folgend die Daten des Nvidia G92 Grafikchips

240 Hz Max Refresh Rate 
2048 x 1536 x 32bit @ 85Hz Max - analog interface 
2560 x 1600 @ 60Hz Max - digital interface

kann also nur noch Treiberseitig sein, aber da du ja auch Treiber des Jahres 2007 getestet hast, fällt das eigentlich auch raus.

€dit2: 
die neusten TFT-Modelle beherschen Bildwiederholraten von 120Hz, ein NextGen-Produkt von nVidia profitiert extrem von diesem Umstand. Aus diesem Grund gehe ich davon aus das nVidia schön blöd wäre die Wiederholfrequenzen Software- oder Hardwaretechnisch zu begrenzen. Möglich kann dies zu einem gewissen Prozentsatz dennoch sein.

€dit3: 
Ich möchte Dich nicht persönlich angreifen oder der gleichen, nur dir helfen und versuchen den Fehler einzukreisen.Bitte nicht falsch verstehen - und ja Marketing ist eine wirklich komische Sache, denn von einem großen TFT-Monitor kann auch nVidia profitieren


----------



## Equilibrium (24. Juni 2009)

Da bleibt Dir wohl nichts anderes über, als selber mal beim Hersteller nachzufragen.


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

nun maischi was ich versuchen kann is sich nächsten monat mal ein netzteil zu besorgen von dementsprechender besserer qualität....und auch das nochmal zu testen ....
das netzteil schloss ich aus weil ich jetzt insgesamt schon drei im test hatte!!! zwei lc 6550 und ein lc6600 auch die bewertungen sind soweit ganz gut gelaufen wie ich bis jetzt gelesen habe?

das was ich bis jetzt noch probiert hatte war oblivion zu spielen aber bei den nvidea einstellungen 60 hertz einzustellen ... unter dieser option überfiel mich bis jetzt kein blackscreen (spielzeit ca. 45 minuten mehr ging noch nicht).

vielleicht hat sich nvidea ja tatsächlich ab einen gewissen stadium auf 60 hertz support entschieden in ihren treibern! und höhere auszuschliessen rein nach den motto KAUF DIR NEN TFT GOD DAMNED!

soweit ich das sehe bleiben mir noch drei optionen Spannungsschutz Leiste (na ob das was bringt?)....TFT Monitor (autsch mein armes Geld) und noch ein Netzteil Test!!!!

hat sonst noch jemand nen Vorschlag!?


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Juni 2009)

@ChopSuey1981
Mehrere Möglichkeiten:
a) NT Mist und verursacht Probleme
b) *Monitor im Eimer*
Das was du beschreibst, kann auch daran liegen, das das Teil schon etwas älter ist und so langsam die Grätsche macht, was sich dann auch so äußert, das der Schirm nach 'ner gewissen Zeit schwarz wird...


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

bin auch nicht der meinung angegriffen zu werden auf keinen fall... nur meist hört man solche antworten netzteil hitze probs ram und ich kann das echt langsam nicht mehr hören, zuviele haben das alles durch....

ich nehme alles zu rate was noch nicht probiert wurde.....
so seltsam das alles auch klingen mag!

was ist dennn mit stromschwankungen der steckdose oder defekter steckdose steckleiste??

es muss noch was erwähnt werden was mir aufiel.....also spiel an--> typischer blackscreen absturz---> hab mal spasses halber den reset knopf gedrückt ... jetzt passiert folgendes der rechner fährt hoch aber... ohne bild windows startet( man lausche den sound) ein kurzes Ploing (fehlerhinweis) und plock (wahrscheinlich hardwarebenachrichtigung) also graka is total offline?! jetzt drücke ich den power knopf vorne und starte den pc normal und alles ist wieder so wie es war?!

ich weiss ja nicht ob das jetzt wichtig ist das zu wissen maischii aber klingt schon herrlich oder?!

in frohlockender erwartung weiterer antworten...

ich fühl mich echt nicht angegriffen nur wie gesagt vieles wurde schon probiert und das läuft schon fast seit einen jahr so und es gab und gibt nicht mal ne ansatzlösung dazu! nur immer wieder etwas hoffnung gefolgt vom zu erwartenden BLACKSCREENS!


Stefan Nt teste ich nochmal.... und Monitor kann ich nur zu sagen bei zwei unterschiedlichen monitoren wurde getestet? entweder hab ich zwei kaputte erwischt und pech gehabt oder es liegt echt an der röhre!


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. Juni 2009)

Hast du denn eine andere Grafikkarte getestet?


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine andere Grafikkarte getestet?




so gesehen vier stück aber  nur die pov´s 8800gt´s und eine 9500GT immer gleiche cpu einmal in der kombi
Lc6550 ep35 ds3l rev 2.0 aeneon rams PC2-6400 und standard aoc monitor -->Blackscreen
LC6550+neues Lc Netzteil ep45 ds3l rev 1.0 aeneon rams PC2-6400 und standard aoc monitor
--> Blackscreen
LC6550 ep45 ds3l rev 1.0 OCZ rams PC2-6400 standard monitor
--> Blackscreen
das alles mit meiner alten Pov 8800gt

LC6550 ep45 ds3l rev 1.0 aeneon rams PC2-6400 und standard aoc monitor
und der 9500GT für ca 2 wochen ohne Blackscreens

dann kam eine komplette neue Pov 8800GT wieder mit dem Verbund 
LC6550 ep45 ds3l rev 1.0 aeneon rams PC2-6400 und standard aoc monitor
-->Blackscreen
LC6600 ep45 ds3l rev 1.0 aeneon rams PC2-6400 und standard aoc monitor
wieder Blackscreens
dann das komplett andere ersatz system ausser eine POV8800Gt war drinne und wieder Blackscreens das einzige was gleich war ansonsten Monitor AOC

dann habe ich den ersatz monitor bekommen den Miro und habe wieder blackscreens?nach einer woche hoffnung!!!

das alles mit verschiedenen Bios Versionen probiert und neuen sowie alten Grafiktreibern! sowie Chipsatztreibern!


----------



## Maischi (24. Juni 2009)

nach dem Fall, das die Graka auch nach nem reset nicht angesprochen wird kann auch das Board in Frage kommen. Das schliest sich aber eigentlich wieder aus da du ja schon von einem komplett anderen System "geblackscreent" wurdest. Also doch der/die Monitore die jede neue Grafikkarte/Mainboard nach direktem Anschluß beschädigen. Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich nach einigen fehlgeschlagen OC-Versuchen(instabilität) und anschließendem Reset kein Bild mit meiner Grafikkarte hatte. Kann also sein das da nen Schutzmechanismus gegriffen hat - war damels auch nen Gigabyte - ein 965P-DS4!

Nur wie soll man das jetzt beheben?


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (24. Juni 2009)

nun ja ich kann von keinen einzigen fehler berichten ausserhalb des blackscreens... und es gibt ja auch spiele die man problem los spielen kann und immer konnte... egal ob 2d 3d oder 7000D ....mal als beispiel armed assault nie blackscreen heroes of might and magic auch nie company of heroes auch nie silent hunter 3-4 auch nie.... nun so kann man das weiter führen ......genauso groß wie die liste der blackscreen spiele ist genauso groß is auch die liste der non blackscreen spiele!

das problem ist das ich keinen zusammenhang sehe engine treiber mäßig hardware mäßig ausser Grafikarte! aber die 8800gt und die 9500gt sind auch denke ich mal kaum zu vergleichen!? 

jegliche benchmark oder vergleichbare programme macht mein pc ohne anstand prime 95 burnintest usw.... 

was soll es sein?

ich kanns irgendwie nicht wirklich glauben das irgendwas noch am pc selber defekt ist!?

jo also vorhin habe ich oblivion ja wie erwähnt für ca 45 minuten spielen können ohne blackscreen eingestellt auf1024x768 60hertz danach habe ich selbst das spiel beendet
jetzt grade hab ich mir gedacht nagut machste mal wieder hardcore 1024 x768 85hertz und bams keine 3 minuten blackscreen!? ich brauche ne erklärung dafür!?klingt filmreif!


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (20. August 2009)

so hallo wieder mal jetzt wird es wieder was detailierter... also nachdem wir eine neue graka eingebaut haben und zwar eine POV 9800gtx+ sah alles erstmal ganz gut aus .. jetzt passiert jedoch folgendes meist wenn man den pc anmacht und direkt ein spiel startet.....der pc bleibt egal ob im video eines spieles oder im spiel selber (3d) hängen und fährt nach ein paar minuten runter und dann wieder hoch glücklicher weise spuckt der pc diesmal minidumps aus... und diese sehen aus wie folgt......



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Der Meister\Desktop\Litterae\Mini081609-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: C:\WINDOWS\Symbols
Executable search path is: 
Unable to load image ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Sun Aug 16 14:06:32.078 2009 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:23.814
Unable to load image ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
Unable to load image nv4_disp.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nv4_disp.dll
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck EA, {88fa9bc8, 899574d0, 89b5c4b8, 1}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mssmbios.sys
Unable to load image watchdog.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for watchdog.sys
Probably caused by : nv4_disp.dll ( nv4_disp!nvCreateFile+45 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER (ea)
The device driver is spinning in an infinite loop, most likely waiting for
hardware to become idle. This usually indicates problem with the hardware
itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly.
If the kernel debugger is connected and running when watchdog detects a
timeout condition then DbgBreakPoint() will be called instead of KeBugCheckEx()
and detailed message including bugcheck arguments will be printed to the
debugger. This way we can identify an offending thread, set breakpoints in it,
and hit go to return to the spinning code to debug it further. Because
KeBugCheckEx() is not called the .bugcheck directive will not return bugcheck
information in this case. The arguments are already printed out to the kernel
debugger. You can also retrieve them from a global variable via
"dd watchdog!g_WdBugCheckData l5" (use dq on NT64).
On MP machines (OS builds <= 3790) it is possible to hit a timeout when the spinning thread is
interrupted by hardware interrupt and ISR or DPC routine is running at the time
of the bugcheck (this is because the timeout's work item can be delivered and
handled on the second CPU and the same time). If this is the case you will have
to look deeper at the offending thread's stack (e.g. using dds) to determine
spinning code which caused the timeout to occur.
Arguments:
Arg1: 88fa9bc8, Pointer to a stuck thread object.  Do .thread then kb on it to find
    the hung location.
Arg2: 899574d0, Pointer to a DEFERRED_WATCHDOG object.
Arg3: 89b5c4b8, Pointer to offending driver name.
Arg4: 00000001, Number of times this error occurred.  If a debugger is attached,
    this error is not always fatal -- see DESCRIPTION below.  On the
    blue screen, this will always equal 1.

Debugging Details:
------------------


FAULTING_THREAD:  88fa9bc8

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xEA

PROCESS_NAME:  kingdoms.exe

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 00000000 to bd0b6ed5

STACK_TEXT:  
b51b6e38 00000000 00000008 00000000 0000ffff nv4_disp!nvCreateFile+0x45


STACK_COMMAND:  .thread 0xffffffff88fa9bc8 ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nv4_disp!nvCreateFile+45
bd0b6ed5 49              dec     ecx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nv4_disp!nvCreateFile+45

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nv4_disp

IMAGE_NAME:  nv4_disp.dll

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5ce1b1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xEA_IMAGE_nv4_disp.dll_DATE_2009_07_14

BUCKET_ID:  0xEA_IMAGE_nv4_disp.dll_DATE_2009_07_14

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



oder auch mal den hier......



Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\Mini082009-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: *** Invalid ***
****************************************************************************
* Symbol loading may be unreliable without a symbol search path.           *
* Use .symfix to have the debugger choose a symbol path.                   *
* After setting your symbol path, use .reload to refresh symbol locations. *
****************************************************************************
Executable search path is: 
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Windows XP Kernel Version 2600 (Service Pack 3) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0x804d7000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x8055d720
Debug session time: Thu Aug 20 08:02:38.046 2009 (GMT+2)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:12.791
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Unable to load image ntoskrnl.exe, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ntoskrnl.exe
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ntoskrnl.exe
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
.........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Mini Kernel Dump does not contain unloaded driver list
Unable to load image nv4_disp.dll, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for nv4_disp.dll
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for nv4_disp.dll
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck EA, {88d52020, 8991c4f0, 89b2ba50, 1}

*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mssmbios.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mssmbios.sys
***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
Probably caused by : nv4_disp.dll ( nv4_disp+b5a15 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER (ea)
The device driver is spinning in an infinite loop, most likely waiting for
hardware to become idle. This usually indicates problem with the hardware
itself or with the device driver programming the hardware incorrectly.
If the kernel debugger is connected and running when watchdog detects a
timeout condition then DbgBreakPoint() will be called instead of KeBugCheckEx()
and detailed message including bugcheck arguments will be printed to the
debugger. This way we can identify an offending thread, set breakpoints in it,
and hit go to return to the spinning code to debug it further. Because
KeBugCheckEx() is not called the .bugcheck directive will not return bugcheck
information in this case. The arguments are already printed out to the kernel
debugger. You can also retrieve them from a global variable via
"dd watchdog!g_WdBugCheckData l5" (use dq on NT64).
On MP machines (OS builds <= 3790) it is possible to hit a timeout when the spinning thread is
interrupted by hardware interrupt and ISR or DPC routine is running at the time
of the bugcheck (this is because the timeout's work item can be delivered and
handled on the second CPU and the same time). If this is the case you will have
to look deeper at the offending thread's stack (e.g. using dds) to determine
spinning code which caused the timeout to occur.
Arguments:
Arg1: 88d52020, Pointer to a stuck thread object.  Do .thread then kb on it to find
    the hung location.
Arg2: 8991c4f0, Pointer to a DEFERRED_WATCHDOG object.
Arg3: 89b2ba50, Pointer to offending driver name.
Arg4: 00000001, Number of times this error occurred.  If a debugger is attached,
    this error is not always fatal -- see DESCRIPTION below.  On the
    blue screen, this will always equal 1.

Debugging Details:
------------------

***** Kernel symbols are WRONG. Please fix symbols to do analysis.

*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*************************************************************************
***                                                                   ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Your debugger is not using the correct symbols                 ***
***                                                                   ***
***    In order for this command to work properly, your symbol path   ***
***    must point to .pdb files that have full type information.      ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Certain .pdb files (such as the public OS symbols) do not      ***
***    contain the required information.  Contact the group that      ***
***    provided you with these symbols if you need this command to    ***
***    work.                                                          ***
***                                                                   ***
***    Type referenced: nt!_KPRCB                                     ***
***                                                                   ***
*************************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************
*********************************************************************
* Symbols can not be loaded because symbol path is not initialized. *
*                                                                   *
* The Symbol Path can be set by:                                    *
*   using the _NT_SYMBOL_PATH environment variable.                 *
*   using the -y <symbol_path> argument when starting the debugger. *
*   using .sympath and .sympath+                                    *
*********************************************************************

ADDITIONAL_DEBUG_TEXT:  
Use '!findthebuild' command to search for the target build information.
If the build information is available, run '!findthebuild -s ; .reload' to set symbol path and load symbols.

FAULTING_MODULE: 804d7000 nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5ce1b1

FAULTING_THREAD:  88d52020

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  GRAPHICS_DRIVER_FAULT

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xEA

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 00000000 to bd0c7a15

STACK_TEXT:  
b3e9fce4 00000000 00000000 e31f96e0 00000000 nv4_disp+0xb5a15


STACK_COMMAND:  .thread 0xffffffff88d52020 ; kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nv4_disp+b5a15
bd0c7a15 f390            pause

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  0

SYMBOL_NAME:  nv4_disp+b5a15

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nv4_disp

IMAGE_NAME:  nv4_disp.dll

BUCKET_ID:  WRONG_SYMBOLS

Followup: MachineOwner
---------



vielleicht bringt uns das ja etwas weiter....


danke für alles im Vorraus und im nach hinein!

mfg chop


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (11. September 2009)

entschuldiguung für den doppelpost aber ich wollte noch mal nachfragen ob es für die obige nachricht eventuell einen lösungs vorschlag giibt .....ich hätte es ungerne wenn der thread hier stirbt da es auch ein problem bei vielen anderen ist!

lg ronny


----------



## Malkav85 (11. September 2009)

nV4... ist der nVidia Treiber, der Probleme verursacht. 

Hast du den neusten drauf? Hast du immer noch diesen Mist von LC Power?


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (12. September 2009)

Lc Power immer noch, aber das netzteil wird es nicht sein du siehst ja ein fehler wird erkannt! im bezug auf den grafik karten treiber... nur mir stellt sich die frage ob es dazu einen guten lösungsvorschlag gibt .... die vorschläge von microsoft gehen extrem auf die performance.. hardware beschleuniger runterschrauben etc!
lg chop


----------



## STSLeon (13. September 2009)

Wie jeder gesagt, tausch dein Netzteil aus. Die billigen LC Dinger bringen keine konstante Power und dann wird Grafikkarte oder CPU unterversorgt und nichts rennt mehr ordentlich.


----------



## Maischi (14. September 2009)

ChopSuey1981 schrieb:


> die vorschläge von microsoft gehen extrem auf die performance.. hardware beschleuniger runterschrauben etc!



ggf. hat M$ auch so seine Vermutung.

ich denke da so an: weniger Hardwarebeschleunigung = weniger Spieleleistung = weniger Grafiklast = weiniger Stromaufnahme = weniger Arbeit fürs Netzteil

bei einem Kumpel in seinem PC werkelt ein 370w BeQuiet was schon locker 3-4 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat mit einem e4300 @ 3GHz, einer 9800GTX, einem 965P Mobo und 4GB Ram problemlos zusammen. Deswegen sollte eigentlich (auch wenns nur nen LC ist) deine 650W version reichen. Dennoch würd ich weiterhin auf dein Netzteil als Fehlerteufel pledieren!

Was ich desöfteren bei zu schwachen Netzteilen in Verbindung mit leistungsstarken Grakas festgestellt habe ist, dass sobald Last (durch ein 3D-Spiel) anliegt der Monitor schwarz wird(ggf. vorher durch Artefakte, Pixel- oder Farbfehler angekündigt hat) und nach einigen Sekunden neustartete oder komplett ausging.

da du ja nun schon so ziemlich alles an Hardware außer das LC gewechselt hast, lass es nochmal drauf ankommen und gehe zu deinem lokalen Hardwaredealer und probier ein wirkliches Markengerät aus(BeQuiet,Enermax,Tagan,Silverstone,Corsair.....). Ich weiß das unser lokaler Pc-Spezialist (weiß ich nicht obs den bei euch auch gibt) billige LC-Power der 500 Watt Klasse für 40 € direkt neben einem 425Watt Enermax Pro 82+ und einem 500Watt Bequiet stehen hatt. Letztere kratzen aber vom Preis an der 100 € Marke (find ich unverschämt) aber er hat sie im Sortiment und ist auch ehrlich bezüglich der realen Leistung. Der hatte mich damals schon ausgelacht als ich nen GeForce 7900GTX SLI mit so nem 500 Watt LC-Power(hatte ich von nem Kumpel geschenkt bekomm und war nur für nen low-budget LAN-Pc gedacht) betreiben wollt - Zitat: "... 2 Garfikkarten haben wollen und kein Geld für ein ordentliches Netzteil..." und eigentlich wollt ich nur so Adapter für einen 2. 6-Pin-PCIe Stromstecker. 

Wie ich schon in einem älteren Beitrag schrieb brauchst du das "neue" NT nichtmal einbauen ins Gehäuse sondern nur verkabel um dir das Rückgaberecht etc. zu wahren und den Wert nicht zu mindern.

Und das dein System ein Fehlerprotokoll kurz vor dem Absturz erstellt sollte normal sein (bezugnehmend auf instabile Stromzufuhr unter Last), da er ja mitbekommt (ich denke allen voran der nVidia Treiber) das da was schief läuft und sich "schützend" abschaltet.

Das waren so im groben nochmal meine Gedanken zu dem Thema. Sollte dein Hardwarehändler dem nich zustimmen kannst du dich auch nochmal per PM bei mir melden, ggf. bau ich das 700W BeQuiet aus meiner LAN-Kiste aus und lass es dir mal zukommen. aber meld dich deswegen nochmal per PM falls alle Stricke reißen sollten


----------



## Doctor (22. September 2009)

*Resignation*

*Hallöchen*

Wie stehts den jetzt bei dir Chopy?

Ich suche jetzt schon seit etlichen Monaten das Internet durch. Und genau so finde ich auch immer wieder nur Fragen nach RAM, Temp, Treiber etc etc.
Ich hab zwar noch nicht so viel durch wie du kann aber viele dinge auch ausschliesen. Hab auch nicht mehr die Laune oder die Zeit in etliche tests zu stecken. Vorallem kotzt die Willkür der Blackscreens an die einem die Fehlersuche erheblich erschwert.

2 Beiträge sind mir bisweilen am meisten ins Auge gefallen. Der eine ist der hier. Und in dem anderen klagt auch ein Leidensgenosse. Dieser meint das es ziemlich sicher an Treibern von Nvidia liegt.

9800Gtx+/P5B Mobo, ältere Spiele stürzen ab (schwarzer Bildschirm)


Auch DirektX Probs in verbindung mit Nvidia sind mir in einigen Beiträgen aufgefallen und ich denke mittlerweile das es wohl nur warten bringt oder neue Graka sprich eine verhasste ATI . Aber ich hab auch keine Lust jetzt wieder massig Geld zum Fenster raus zu werfen. Hab ja erst vor eingen Monaten die 9800 GTX+ Gainward gekauft und dachte das wird mir das Spiel leben versüssen 

über ne Antwort wäre ich trotzdem dankbar auch wenn ich mit keiner Hoffnung mehr rechne ​


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (21. Oktober 2009)

nunja erstmal tschuldigung das ich mcih solange nicht gemeldet habe.. das problem trat eine zeit lang so gut wie garnicht auf erst gestern wieder bei den spiel opposing fronts...

das mit den netzteil (wenn geld vorhanden) werde ich mal versuchen ... ein anderer test wäre (wenn geld vorhanden) eine andere cpu.. was ich ja mal hoffen mag das gerade dieser nicht schuld ist.....

mein pc man sprich auch dieser wo ich den pc her habe.. hatte das gleiche problem mit seiner kiste im zusammenhang der POV8800GT auch (spiel:Fallout 3 welch ironie)  seit er jedoch, so sagt er, Windows 7 drauf hat, rennt seine kiste ohne blackscreens oder abstürze in genau dieser richtung sprich ---> entweder black oder bluescreen oder standbild --> nichts geht mehr (skype zb. läuft noch einige sekunden weiter, soll heissen ich kann noch so gerade eben auf einen absturz im mp aufmerksam machen)---> dann folgt der soundloop (sound schleife) und im nachinein nach einigen sekunden fährt der rechner entweder von alleine runter startet neu oder man muss ihm reseten weil garnichts mehr passiert!!!!!

jetzt ist abzuwarten was hier genau noch aus diversen finanziellen gründen gemacht werden kann!

ein weiterer hinweis war unter anderen das die irq´s der grafikkarte zusammen genutzt werden von einen anderen bauteil... aber ob das auch der grund sein kann weiss ich ebenso wenig.....

ich weiss das die irq für die graka zweimal beim booten erscheint sprich zweimal angesprochen wird wenn das von interesse wäre schreibe ich gerne auch mal hier rein von was genau!!!!

Erwartungsvoll!
lg chop


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (8. Dezember 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (8. Dezember 2009)

*schieb* 
immernoch aktuell jetzt jedoch häufiger ohne blackscreen nur noch ein freeze in diversen spielen mit anschliessenden soundloop welcher jedoch nach ein paar sekunden wieder abklingt, sprich der sound läuft kurz normal weiter, dann wieder loop usw, natürlich geht nichts mehr nur noch hard reset!

sobald das bild freezed kann man mich noch drei bis vier sekunden hören via headset skype und co dann ist aber auch schluss und nichts geht mehr!


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (8. Dezember 2009)

noch einer!


----------



## i7-gtx285 (8. Dezember 2009)

zuviel geschriebenes zeug was hier steht, ich vermute mal du hast nie das system komplett platt gemacht und neu aufgesetzt mit allen aktuellen treibern.
wirst sehen funktioniert und in der richtigen reihenfolge erst chipsatz etc.
Hatte das bei mir auch das problem irgendwann hab ich mal komplett neu aufgesetzt lag am ati treiber irgendwelche reste die drauf waren dann hat der angefangen zu spinnen.


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (9. Dezember 2009)

3mal wurde der pc neu aufgesetzt! 1 mal von mir 2 mal von meinen pc fachleutz! aber welche reihenfolge ist denn die richtige?


----------



## Owned (18. Dezember 2009)

Ohman wie viel geld haste bereits investiert um das zum laufen zu bringen?
Am anfang wär nen neuer pc billiger gekommen 
aber steht ein weiterer pc zur verfügung um die einzelnen teile zu testen?


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (19. Dezember 2009)

zum glück ist der service des fachhandels ein äusserst guter ......folgende teile wurden ausgetauscht ram 2 mal, graka 2 mal, netzteil 3 mal, mother board 1 mal.....von mir mussten lediglich 120 euro investiert werden ----->glück gehabt


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (19. Dezember 2009)

jetzt dreht der rechner richtig auf ... das allererste mal bekam ich den freeze und die soundschleife auch in einen film ab.. der film lief ganz normal mit den vlc player und dann ging es auf einmal los..... ob das dann auch noch mit strom was zu tun hat bzgl dem netzteils?


----------



## Tommy_H (29. Dezember 2009)

Ich hatte genau die gleichen Probleme mit meiner Ex- Gigabyte 8800GT und Oblivion, haargenau die gleichen. Die Probleme waren/sind bekannt, die Lösungen nicht. Vermutlich lag/liegt eine Inkompatibilität seitens Nvidia vor, vielleicht sogar hardwaremässig, die sie aber nie zugegeben haben.

Ich bin den einfachen Weg gegangen, habe mir damals nach 1 oder 2 Wochen eine schnieke ATI 3870 (von HIS) gekauft, in meinen ansonsten unbelassenen Qualitätshardware-PC eingebaut, installiert und Problem gelöst! Von wegen Stromversorgung und Monitor und so... das war/ist bei mir alles tip-top. Seither schaue ich Nvidia nur noch mit dem Popo an. Die können mir bleiben wo der Pfeffer wächst. So einfach ist das.

Die ATI läuft heute fast 2 Jahre später immer noch klaglos. Die nächste wird sicher wieder 'ne ATI, da muss ich nicht mal nachdenken.


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (10. Januar 2010)

wie schaut es denn aus mit der ati radein hd 4890 lohnt sich der wechsel zu dieser denn bzw.. macht es sich stark bemerkbar das physyx nihct bei den radeons mit drinne ist?

oder gibt es hier noch andere vorschläge was ich machen könnte ?! damit der pc wieder rund läuft?


----------



## mongi (10. Januar 2010)

ChopSuey1981 schrieb:


> wie schaut es denn aus mit der ati radein hd 4890 lohnt sich der wechsel zu dieser denn bzw.. macht es sich stark bemerkbar das physyx nihct bei den radeons mit drinne ist?
> 
> oder gibt es hier noch andere vorschläge was ich machen könnte ?! damit der pc wieder rund läuft?




Moin moin!
Ich selber habe mir vor kurzem auch eine ATI Radeon HD4890 gekauft (allerdings die Superclocked-Edition von Club3D) und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser.
Vorher hatte ich eine Gigabyte 8800GTS drin, mit der ich eigentlich auch nie Probleme hatte. 
Dass Physx von ATI nicht unterstützt wird, fällt mir persönlich eigentlich gar nicht auf... 

Du solltest jedoch bedenken, dass die HD4890 zwei PCI-E Stromanschlüsse benötigt. Keine Ahnung wie das da mit deinem Netzteil aussieht 


Gruß


----------



## Maischi (11. Januar 2010)

als kleine alternative zur hd4890 könntest du dir auch eine von diesen hier  mal näher anschauen. da umgehst du deine sorge mit dem physix und leiser ist die alle mal (auch unter last!). falls ja solltest du lediglich darauf achten, dass diese 216 streamprozessoren besitzt (192 sind jetzt auch nicht schlimm) und, als kleiner rat von mir, in 65nm gefertigt worden sind. ich persönlich finde die 55nm modelle nicht sonderlich wertig, sieh besitzen keinen volterra-chip mehr(spannungen können per SOFTWARE! nach unten geregelt werden => stromsparen!) und ihr referenzkühler wurde abgespeckt was sich wieder negativ auf lautstärke auswirken kann. und nimm bitte nicht die zotac gtx260 synergie(65nm), da hat zotac das platinenlayout(einer 55nm) geändert und einen anderen kühler(auch einer 55nm) genommen.

das als kleiner einwurf  falls du wirklich ans wechseln der grafikkarte denkst. ich habe nicht so gute erfarungen gemacht mit den treibern von AMD/ATI. dafür sind die karten sehr gut und wenn du erstmal ´nen sorglos funktionierenden treiber gefunden hast, kannst du natürlich auch diese nehmen. aber nich mit referenzkühler  

edit: ich sehe gerade das kaum noch gtx260er zu günstigen konditionen lieferbar sind - schade eigentlich. dann würde ich wohl auch eher zur hd4890 tendieren aus preislicher sicht. kommt auf dein budget an!


----------



## Stefan Payne (12. Januar 2010)

Owned schrieb:


> Ohman wie viel geld haste bereits investiert um das zum laufen zu bringen?
> Am anfang wär nen neuer pc billiger gekommen
> aber steht ein weiterer pc zur verfügung um die einzelnen teile zu testen?


Nicht nur das, warum hat er nicht einfach das gemacht, was ich gesagt hab?!

Aber hey, kann doch nicht sein, dass ein LC-Power Qualitätsnetzteil, das bei 550W Last auch nicht explodiert, so einen Schaden anrichtet...

LC-Power...gut? - ForumBase

Aber das Netzteil funktioniert ja noch, dass die Welligkeit der Spannung sehr schlecht sein kann und der Rechner mit jeder Sekunde, die man ihn damit betreibt, beschädigt, wird dann wieder nicht gesehen...


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (12. Januar 2010)

LC Power NTs benutzen ist halt so ein bisschen wie Toyota fahren gell. Vielen reichts einfach.

Ich habe selbst noch eins in gebrauch im "Zweit" PC. Läuft und läuft und läuft... In einem High-End Spiele PC oder was prof. hats allerdings wohl weniger was zu suchen.


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (13. Januar 2010)

> Nicht nur das, warum hat er nicht einfach das gemacht, was ich gesagt hab?!



dein vorschlag war ein markennetzteil nicht wahr?

lassen wir seperat dazu laufen und versuchen ein bequite(oder wie die heissen)?

was mich nur stutzig macht ist das der pc fast immer häng in spielen wenn ich den pc starte und dann sofort ein spiel spiele... 

civ4 bis jetzt ohne probleme...
aber world of goo ein 2d spiel mit nicht großartigen 3d effekten bleibt aber hängen????das hat mich stutzig gemacht!


----------



## xEbo (13. Januar 2010)

ChopSuey1981 schrieb:


> lassen wir seperat dazu laufen und versuchen ein bequite(oder wie die heissen)?



Bequiet
Corsair
Seasonic
maybe Cougar


----------



## stromer007 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe jetzt nicht alles gelesen - sorry. Aber sind die Blackscreens immer beim gamen an einem *Röhren*monitor?

Wenn ja dann *tippe ich auf ein EMV-Problem*.
-Hast du das Gehäuse irgendwie bearbeitet oder gar geöffnet?
-Steht der PC direkt neben dem Monitor oder unten auf dem Fussboden (Entfernung und Ausrichtung zueinander)?

Wir hatten hier schon mal einen Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ue-einbau-nur-noch-einem-bestimmten-raum.html
dort war das Problem ähnlich gelagert. Vielleicht ist eine Komponente (auch NT möglich) sehr empfindlich auf Elektromagnetismus?


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (17. Januar 2010)

der blackscreen trat bei zwei röhren monitoren auf ob er neben den pc stand oder der pc untern schreibtisch das war den blackscreen (freezescreen)egal !


----------



## King_Sony (17. Januar 2010)

Hi,
dann probier es doch mal mit einem TFT. 
LG Sony


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (17. Januar 2010)

sorry habe vergessen zu erwähnen, das der kollege von mir der die gleichen probleme mit den beiden 8800gt auch hatte und er nutzt nen tft!


----------



## mongi (18. Januar 2010)

ChopSuey1981 schrieb:


> sorry habe vergessen zu erwähnen, das der kollege von mir der die gleichen probleme mit den beiden 8800gt auch hatte und er nutzt nen tft!



Mit den gleichen GraKas, die du auch drin hattest? 
Hast du die überhaupt mal gegen ein anderes Modell oder gegen ein gleiches Modell bloß von einem anderen Vertrieb ausgetauscht? Vielleicht haben die ja generell irgendwie so ein Problem...


----------



## nyso (19. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber hast du die Festplatten mal getestet?
Wir hatten hier schon mehrere Leute, die auch keine Hoffnung mehr hatten, bei denen waren es dann die Festplatten^^ Sektorenprobleme, und schwupp ist das System abgeschmiert.
Einfach mal HDD Health drüber laufen lassen und testen. Vielleicht hilft ja das...

MfG nyso


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (21. Januar 2010)

danke für den tipp und auch all die anderen.. hdd health probierich mal aus.. 
zu den grafikkarten zwei verschiedene modelle der POV 8800gt  und einmal die POV 9800gtx+ exo edition alle das gleich problem und so wie ich es mitbekam hat er sogar eine neue anfrage eines kunden bekommen über eine weitere defekte graka in dem bereich!


----------



## ChopSuey1981 (28. Februar 2010)

also hdd health zeigte keinen einzigen fehler an.. hab jetzt seit ca 3 wochen drauf! hmmm ich tendiere echt dazu mir eine 5850 zu kaufen ...


----------

